# Have a good weekend? (in Nederland? / in Vlaanderen?)



## Wordsmyth

Please could someone tell me how to say "Have a good weekend" in Dutch? ... and whether there is any variant popularly (or more commonly) used in Flanders?

Context: I just want to add this to an e-mail (written otherwise in English) that I'm about to send to a Nederlands-speaking Belgian friend.

I hope the form of my question respects Frank's FAQ in the Rules sticky  

Thanks in advance for any help.

W


----------



## HKK

It's not very complicated: most of the time we just say "Goed weekend!". Alternatively, you could go for "Goed weekend gewenst" ("I wish you a good weekend"), but the shorter version is used far more and sounds better in my opinion.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Dank u wel, HKK

W


----------



## Lopes

I would say that in the Netherlands 'prettig weekend' is actually preferred most of the times.


----------



## Wordsmyth

So maybe I wasn't wrong to suspect different preferred usage in Netherlands and Belgium?

W


----------



## Lopes

Wordsmyth said:


> So maybe I wasn't wrong to suspect different preferred usage in Netherlands and Belgium?


----------



## Frank06

Hi


HKK said:


> It's not very complicated: most of the time we just say "Goed weekend!". Alternatively, you could go for "Goed weekend gewenst" ("I wish you a good weekend"), but the shorter version is used far more and sounds better in my opinion.


Goed weekend gewenst? Never heard somebody actually saying something like that.
Goed weekend, prettig weekend, as far as I know, both are used. I prefer the 'prettig' variant.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## L.J90

Ik zou zeggen: 'Fijn weekend!'

Groetjes,
L.


----------



## joene92

In Flanders, at least in Antwerp, we would probibly say "Goe (without the t at the end) weekend é"


----------



## bieq

Hello,

How do you say "weekend" in Dutch?

=P

Ben


----------



## HKK

A Dutch words exists: weekeind(e) ['ʋeːkɛint]/['ʋeːkɛində], but most of us just use the English word. However, as with many English words that have been used in Dutch for a long time, not many people try to make it sound English, pronouncing it ['ʋikɛnt].

I hope the other Dutch speakers agree with my IPA efforts


----------



## bieq

Hi,

Thank you so much for using the IPA symbols, that was really helpful. Usually people don't do that.

So have a nice weekend 

Ben


----------



## Fingolfin

I think 'goed weekend' is more spoken language (in Flemish at least)
I also prefer 'prettig/fijn weekend' for written discourse.


----------



## kapoen

joene92 said:


> In Flanders, at least in Antwerp, we would probibly say "Goe (without the t at the end) weekend é"



Yup Joene, that's about what we say in Ghent too.

"(Nog een) Goe weekend eh"
"Amuzeert u vant weekend"

But it's al very local and no less or more then just dialect language. I wrote it like how we write it and how we say it. We tend to cut our words and past them together or invent them or apply wrong rules of conjugation. At least it happens a lot here in Ghent and also in other cities.


----------

